# MSP New graphics



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Had to make the new one. Came out preety good.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice job, not really a fan of the new look.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Nice job, not really a fan of the new look.


 Same here


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks sharp ! I like that look.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice job, but those particular wheel covers haven't been used in about 10 years. It kind of makes the cruiser look old... I do not like the patch on the door. The seal looks better.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe the MSP is really changing their cruisers after all these years. What was the reason for the change??


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I can't believe the MSP is really changing their cruisers after all these years. What was the reason for the change??


I might be all alone on this but I like the change. Don't know why they decided to do it but sometimes change can be good. Depts change cruiser colors, lettering, light bars etc all the time. MSP can't make a change?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree. In a couple years the patch would be the norm and most wouldn't even notice the change.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,I dont like it either,if it aint broke,dont fix it.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I do like the newer car though.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Made that one too.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Any of you MSP trivia guys know how long the old door seal was in use?

Nice job BTW


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

We're actually not purchasing any of the sedan-styled interceptors, those were just test models.

BTW I hate the patch as well. As for who wanted the new patch, who's the only person with enough juice on the job to push that through? Hint, she wears eagles on her shoulders.

As far as how long we've been using that style door seal, I want to guess the early 1950's. I have some pictures of 50's era cruisers with those paint schemes and door seals:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Not a fan of the patch.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

My work 'ride' is a nice-to-have:

Just don't f*ck with my training, my equipment or my Quinn...

Everything else is a gravy train with biscuit wheels.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

GARDA said:


> My work ride is a nice-to-have...
> 
> Just don't f*ck with my training, my equipment or my Quinn...
> 
> Everything else is a gravy train with biscuit wheels.


Training, equipment and Quinn on my department are becoming a thing of the past!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The new symbol looks nice and most folks will never know the difference, I'm just surprised they changed the design because the MSP is so entrenched with tradition that ANY change was typically frowned upon. But like I said *most* people will never know the difference and the design doesn't stray too far from the original. I guess everyone has to change a *little bit* over the years. The cruisers still look sharp and the color scheme is still immediately recognizable...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

DMack, you have to add the reflective bumper tape... But those things are great besides that.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe this is a crazy ? But did anyone mind the new plates?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You mean the "new" plates that are 5 years old now?


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol yea sorry maybe I should have been more clear ... I realize the aren't new anymore (2007) I just meant the " new style"(patch) when they did change them did anyone like the change?


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm not very good @ this I meant to have this post with that pic ..,@ killjoy or anyone for that matter on the older cars did the year on the plate represent the year of the car? Exp date? Or year issued? Note the door seal.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Auxofficer said:


> I'm sorry I'm not very good @ this I meant to have this post with that pic ..,@ killjoy or anyone for that matter on the older cars did the year on the plate represent the year of the car? Exp date? Or year issued? Note the door seal.


The year on the plate represented the year it was issued. For example, that plate above says 45, so it was issued in the year 1945 and was good until the next calender year. The next year, new plates were issued in a different color with 46 above and so on.

This happened until 1967, when the plates we are used to (3 numbers and 3 letters) were issued. From that point on, the plate remained the same, the RMV issued the month and year of expiration stickers to affix to them.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you sir!

Do you happen to know if that was the original door seal?

I'm sorry not getting this all in one (typing as I think) was the same # issued or was a new random # each year... I didn't mean to make this about plates but while we are on the topic


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Unknown about the door seal, however given the date of the photo I'd say yes.

New plates were issued every year until 1967, I think, but do not know, that random numbers were given out each year to replace previous years. Unless you paid extra for the reserved plates, which are still in effect today and are low numbered plates, you got the same number.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Ty


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Has the MSP ever considered the former NYS Police colors. Yellowish orange and BLUE looks very professional!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

THe only thing I can think of for the change in the door seal to the patch was the recent grumblings about political correctness in regards to the Chief being on the state seal and it being somehow demeaning to Native Americans.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Guess they didn't look too close at the patch....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> Has the MSP ever considered the former NYS Police colors. Yellowish orange and BLUE looks very professional!


That's yellow and blue......THIS is orange and blue (New York City Housing PD);


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Guess they didn't look too close at the patch....


Conspiracy theory thwarted!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Blah!!!!

Not a fan of the patch on the door. Leave it on the shoulder where it belongs. I like the Comm. of Mess seal. Yes, I said Mess, because this state is a mess. It wasn't a typo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's a slippery slope. First they change the door seal and go with the shoulder patch lke Michigan, what's next? Hell, half the cruiser is already Michigan State Police blue now. They're doing studies about the affects of the lights on drunks rather than just dealing with the drunk shitheads. In another 5 years, here's what MSP Cruisers will look like, just change the lettering...


first, the solo light on the top kinda reminds me of the shriners hats. second those push bars look pretty sturdy to me! third, could someone tell me WHY the have a tiny little 'STOP' on their hood that you can only see/read if you're 10 feet away?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

visible25 said:


> first, the solo light on the top kinda reminds me of the shriners hats. second those push bars look pretty sturdy to me! third, could someone tell me WHY the have a tiny little 'STOP' on their hood that you can only see/read if you're 10 feet away?


The stop sign goes back to when cars were first used for police work. The cruiser would pull up beside a violator and the stop sign would light up, telling the offender to pull over. They still light up, but tactically pulling up beside a violator is a shit idea. Why have the sign and one bubblegum machine on top anymore? One word: tradition.

Personally I hate the look, but then again I don't live out that way either.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> The stop sign goes back to when cars were first used for police work. The cruiser would pull up beside a violator and the stop sign would light up, telling the offender to pull over. They still light up, but tactically pulling up beside a violator is a shit idea. Why have the sign and one bubblegum machine on top anymore? One word: tradition.
> 
> Personally I hate the look, but then again I don't live out that way either.


Ah okay, well that makes sense.. some people like things the way they've always been -which leads us back to here talking about the Patch or Comm. Seal


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

IMHO, there isn't another state police agency in the country that is better dressed, or gas nicer looking color scheme then we do here. Leave it the fuck alone. Why mess with perfection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

@lecsniper I like ctsp cars but why they go through the trouble of an unmarked car and have state police on their light bar idk?! And maybe someone out there knows but I was passing through ct about 6 months ago and only saw marked cars ... I believe green with patch on the door and blue stipe did they always have these or are they something new?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Truck enforcement.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Ahh! Ty


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LECSniper said:


> saw that rediculous stripe on the bumper and threw out my anchor.


Like you were worried you were going to get gigged???? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Like you were worried you were going to get gigged????
> 
> Best thing to do...just give him a wave and keep going. Then he thinks to himself....That ass**** must be a cop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Well you know how much weight us auxies pull!! Lol no .... Someone mention ct and it came to mind


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ook at it this way, the State seal symbolizes the state government, politicians, and populace. The patch symbolizes the organization!!! I like it and think its a good change.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry should have read further up ...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

The reflectors also don't stop the drunks from barreling into the cruisers as the puzzle palace seems to think.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

263FPD said:


> IMHO, there isn't another state police agency in the country that is better dressed, or gas nicer looking color scheme then we do here. Leave it the fuck alone. Why mess with perfection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing SOMEONE doesn't watch "Hawaii Five-O"

And *Delta*, you're right, that was YELLOW, they've since gone a bit orangey, but that WAS yellow.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mtc said:


> Excellent way to look at it !!


Thank you ma'am!


----------

